# Not-Aus Frage nach Retro-Fit



## WendeMarkus (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Foren-Kollegen

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe bei uns an einer größeren Anlage Baujahr 1983 einen Retrofit durchgeführt, sprich die SPSen sind von insgesamt 16 S5-95U CPUs auf eine S7-400 mit ET-Stationen umgerüstet worden, es handelt sich um eine Mischerei der Bauindustrie mit insgesamt 8 Mischern.
Nachdem wir dieses Jahr die Umstellung auf S7 umgesetzt haben und die Bedienung nun komplett über eine Visualisierung erfolgt, haben wir damit begonnen das ehemalige Schaltpult welches nun nicht mehr benötigt wird zu demontieren.
In diesem Pult war auch ein Zentraler Not-Aus für die komplette Anlage eingebaut. 
Die Not-Aus Funktion wurde damals noch über Schütztechnik realisiert - wird der Not-Aus gedrückt, Fallen die Schütze ab welche die 230 und 24V Steuerspannung zu den Mischern schalten. Und man hofft dass diese nicht hängen oder verkleben!
Dass dies natürlich längst nicht mehr Stand der Techni ist, ist mir bekannt allerdings bin ich kein Not-Aus Fachmann und mein Chef meint dass dies noch unter Bestandsschutz fällt. 
Einige meiner Kollegen sind allerdings der meinung, dass wir indem wir den Not-Aus aus dem Pult gebaut haben und an die Wand im leitstand geschraubt haben der Bestandsschutz hinfällig sei. 
Was ist nun richtig? hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrung in solchen Dingen??? 
Danke schon mal!

Mfg

Markus Wende


----------



## INST (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31810

Die Frage nach der wesentlichen Veränderung beantwortet auch die Frage nach den Bestandsschutz.

Hat die Anlage schon Not-Aus-Relais ? Zur Abschaltung der Schütze würde ich zu solchen Teilen dringenden raten. Wobei wir wieder bei der wesentlichen Veränderung sind. 

Gruß
INST


----------



## WendeMarkus (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nein, die Anlage hat noch keine Not-Aus Relais,
der Öffner des Not-Aus sitzt in Reihe zur Spule der Steuerspannungsschütze. Das wars!
Wie ich mir das so durchlese ist es also nicht nötig die gesamte Sicherheitstechnik auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Du schreibst dass du nur Not-Aus Relais vor die Schütze der Steuerspannung setzen würdest, was ist aber wenn ein Schütz verklebt?
Damit habe ich dann ja auch keine Sichere Abschaltung mehr oder?
Oder müssten mind. 2 Schütze in Reihe geschalten werden? 
Gibt bestimmt aber auch Schütze mit Zwangsgeführten Kontakten oder? So ähnlich wie in einem Not-Aus Relais? Oder Not-Aus Relais die mal eben 20A schalten können!?!?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## INST (1 Dezember 2009)

Deine Anlage hat kein CE - Zeichen (vor 1995), daher wurde (wahrscheinlich) auch keine Risikoanalyse und keine Einstufung in eine Sicherheitskategorie durchgeführt.
Wenn Du aber als Fachkraft einen Mängel in der Sicherheitstechnik feststellst, musst Du Ihn beheben.
Mit deinen Fragen nach dem verklebten Schütz bist du mitten in der Anwendung der neuen EN13849-1, die du ab dem 29.12. anwenden musst.

Gruß
INST


----------

